# Support Groups in Coventry



## jocb (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am really interested in setting up a support group for children with diabetes and their parents in the coventry area we currently have nothing.

My son is now 12 and was dxd 10 years ago and I would have loved for him to meet other children locally.

If there are any parents out there in the Coventry area who would be interested please let me know
Thanks

Jo


----------



## bev (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/uk/

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I am not in Coventry - but I am a member of the above list and there are 300 or so parents of children with type 1 all over the UK. I am fairly sure there will be some people in or near your area and you will be very welcomed. We do meet up from time to time and have a holiday away once a year for a weekend in a caravan park in the Cotswolds - but you have to be a member of the list to put your name down. Come and say hello and you will get lots of replies.

My son was diagnosed 2 years ago aged 10 and he is now on an insulin pump which he much prefers than injections.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 26, 2010)

Hiya

The email group Bev is talking about has its own website which is at :

www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org

Loads of great info and help on it and you can join the email group from the home page.


----------

